# yarn detangler



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

saw this ad in my gmail. looks interesting.

http://www.knittingdetangler.com/


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

hmmm... interesting, though I'm pretty sure my knitting can live without it. Maybe if it were more portable?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I know how to detangle yarn, thank you. I'd rather spend the $34 on yarn!


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I know how to detangle yarn, thank you. I'd rather spend the $34 on yarn!


yep more yarn, can never have enough yarn.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

more yarn they can keep the junk


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks interesting, but I bet you could make your own for less than they are charging. I agree, I would rather spend my money on yarn.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

an arm a leg now they want the whole body and thensome


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, I think I can fashion one out of a coffee can which comes free with the coffee. LOL

I don't have this type of tangling problem. My problem is yarn barf. I was hoping to see something that would magically fix it.


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

retinsleysr said:


> saw this ad in my gmail. looks interesting.
> 
> http://www.knittingdetangler.com/


Works until you get an actual knot in the ball of yarn. I made one from a pretzel container but I made a slit to the center hole in case of a large knot. Any large plastic container will work if it has a plastic lid that can be cut and drilled. A nail file works well for smoothing out the edges.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

They have those canisters in either JoAnn's, A.C. Moore or Michiaels and could probably be mounted on a board if so desired for a lot less.


----------



## stitch2knit (Oct 30, 2011)

I work with autistic teens and one in particular needed something to keep his hands in constructive work. He likes working with yarn, so I got him a large skein, took a box and poked a hole in the side. After I put the yarn in, I pulled the end through the hole and off he went with his yarn. The box keeps the yarn off the floor and keeps him from pulling it all out. I have also used plastic containers and put a whole in the top. Saves spending money in the classroom and keeps hands busy when having some down time. By the way he can chain, with his fingers, faster than most can do with a crochet hook!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will save my money for more yarn. All I do is hold the yarn/s and let the work dangle and it untangles itself. And if ya wanted something like that you could make it yourself for way less, I am sure.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think I could make the single yarn detangler. But it's interesting to see what's out there & how they're trying to get our money. LOL


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Wow, I think I can fashion one out of a coffee can which comes free with the coffee. LOL
> 
> I don't have this type of tangling problem. My problem is yarn barf. I was hoping to see something that would magically fix it.


That's an interesting term.....I also have trouble with yarn barf.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

The idea behind this product is that the containers spin around to help detangle. Could make the containers, but don't know how (or if it would be financially less expensive)to make spinning containers. So far, I've only met one skein I couldn't detangle. I don't mean any offense, but the fact that the company is in Florida, raises some concern, too. The price is way too high for either one.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

SilverWeb said:


> Looks interesting, but I bet you could make your own for less than they are charging. I agree, I would rather spend my money on yarn.


How about an oatmeal container (cylinder type.) Punch a hole in the center of the top and bingo! yarn detangler. You can even get fancy and cover cylinder/top with contact paper or whatever your heart desires.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> The idea behind this product is that the containers spin around to help detangle. Could make the containers, but don't know how (or if it would be financially less expensive)to make spinning containers. So far, I've only met one skein I couldn't detangle. I don't mean any offense, but the fact that the company is in Florida, raises some concern, too. The price is way too high for either one.


like how hard can it be to make this? NOT. a container with lid put hole in lid, put yarn in start to knit if it gets, not tangled but tiwsted, just reach down and turn the container till twist is gone. To make the double same thing but have to find a way to make a board to put both on. It doesn't take a genius to do this just someone foolish enough to think they really NEED this rip off.


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> SilverWeb said:
> 
> 
> > Looks interesting, but I bet you could make your own for less than they are charging. I agree, I would rather spend my money on yarn.
> ...


now thats an idea, oatmeal is good for you too.


----------



## Whoopie (Dec 4, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I know how to detangle yarn, thank you. I'd rather spend the $34 on yarn!


Yep me too


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Seems like a waste of money to me.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Whats going to be sad is the newbe's to knitting/crochet will really think its needed. When its not.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You can get those containers at JoAnns as well but I'm not sure about the brackets that they spin on.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

buttons said:


> You can get those containers at JoAnns as well but I'm not sure about the brackets that they spin on.


Hardware store for the brackets.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Too cumbersome, too expensive and I'd rather use the $$ for yarn and needles.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I think for the price, they have a small motor that turns the container. I can do it by hand, thank you!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't understand spinning the containers. If you have a really nasty snarl (haven't we all), will spinning help? The only 4 things I've found will really unsnarl a nasty tangle are:

1) Hold it up from 2 or 3 points and let it dangle. Maybe give it a shake.

2) Get your fingers into the snarl and pull apart.

3) Do not pull one strand tight.

4) Patience.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> I think for the price, they have a small motor that turns the container. I can do it by hand, thank you!


go back and watch the demo again...there is NO motor.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> KnitPicker said:
> 
> 
> > I think for the price, they have a small motor that turns the container. I can do it by hand, thank you!
> ...


 OMG - you're right. I thought for $69.95 you'd at least get a motor to turn for you. For two plastic containers with a hole in the tops on two pegs sitting on a turn table, it's not worth $69.95! I can't believe they are asking that price.

It is a good idea, but I think knitters could make one rather easy. I have a Lazy Susan I no longer use. I'd put one on that and round we'd go. Truth is I don't have enough tangles ever to warrant a $69.95 (plus shipping???) detangler. Think I'll pass on this one - especially without a motor to do the turning.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you kidding me???


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh, think I'll pass. I can spin my own and save all that money. Thank you for sharing, though.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Does the Barnum quote, "There's a sucker born every minute." come to mind?


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Alittle pricey but thanks for posting. For that I could buy yarn. Pretty afghan in your avatar :-D


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

To detangle, just STAND UP and let the yarn unwind itself, for free!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes that always works for me too :lol:


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

samazon said:


> Alittle pricey but thanks for posting. For that I could buy yarn. Pretty afghan in your avatar :-D


thank you, converted a baby blanket pattern I found online and made a bedspread for a queen sized bed. it is now in In. at my older sisters


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's one that you can make yourself. It make not be motorized.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10755-1.html

I also found one online somewhere but I cannot remember where. I had it printed out but its not in my misc folder. I'll be looking for it again online.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I can't believe that the woman in the video actually considers those little "nothing" loops to be worth a $40 gadget. 

I spent over an hour today untangling at least 8 different skeins and many scraps of Bernat baby yarn that had fiendishly twisted themselves into one HUGE tangle while my back was turned. And I wouldn't spend $40 if there existed a gadget that would have untangled that mess! 

If I had that much money to spend I'd use it for yarn, too!

Amateurs shouldn't try to compete with professionals


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I now HAVE seen everything! LOL


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I could have used that yesterday _. I detangled for 2 hours yesterday!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

The DeTangler *does not* detangle. It uncurls. You know, those twists that sometimes develop in the yarn from turning the work? And the one that supposedly handles 2 balls at once is more that $40. If you have a snarl, the device won't help. Know what, I can twirl the skeins myself or (if only 1 skein) drop the work and twirl it myself for free and put the $40 toward more yarn.


----------

